# Paint.NET & Inkscape oder Photoshop & Illu (CS4)



## iAZ (1. November 2009)

Hallo,
Ich arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit mit Photoshop und Illu und mir ist jetzt die Idee gekommen auf OpenSource/Freeware umzusteigen....
Was ich mache:
-Webdesign und
-ein bissel Bildbearbeitung...

GIMP kommt nicht infrage, weil ich da überhaupt nicht zurechtkomme....
Doch kann Inkscape und Paint.NET mit den teuren Programmen konkurrieren?
Ich hab noch keine Erfahrung damit... Deswegen frage ich euch ob der umstieg (von der Funktionellen Seite) sinnvoll ist oder ob paint.net und inkscape für Webdesign überhaupt nicht geiegnet sind...

Danke AZ


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. November 2009)

Hi,
also was Opensource im Bereich EBV betrifft so kann ich dir da so gut wie keine Tipps geben.
Was aber inkscape betrifft so kann es auf jedenfall mit Illustrator konkurieren.
Die Frage ist halt warum du auf Opensource umsteigen willst?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Hallo!



iAZ hat gesagt.:


> Ich arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit mit Photoshop.....





iAZ hat gesagt.:


> GIMP kommt nicht infrage, weil ich da überhaupt nicht zurechtkomme....


Und genau da liegt das Problem..... Du hast Dich zu sehr an Photoshop gewöhnt. 
GIMP ist ein mächtiges Programm mit ähnlichen Funktionsumfang wie Photoshop.
Aber..... GIMP wird anders bedient.
Ich musste auch schon oft genug googeln um in GIMP eine Funktion zu finden die ich in Photoshop fast mit geschlossenen Augen finde. 
Das Problem wird aber in den meisten Fällen auch bei anderen Programmen auftauchen.
Man muss also entweder dazu bereit sein umzulernen oder man bleibt beim Alten.

Man kann aber auch Photoshop und GIMP installieren.
Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann nimmt man das Programm welches man schon kennt (Photoshop) und wenn man Zeit hat nimmt man das ungewohnte Programm (GIMP) und lernt es kennen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

